# What will i break if my plow is too heavy?



## Yankee (Sep 9, 2015)

I want a bigger plow, I have a 2013 GMC 1500 with a 7.5 Fisher HD. What are the consequences of adding another 100lbs too the front end? Thanks


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Same as always, suspension parts wear and tires wear faster. Don't beat it up and you will be fine.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 9, 2015)

Sounds good, thanks Cole


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Consider the yield resistance issue, AKA the weight of the snow. 
What rear do you have? 
What length wheelbase? Crew cab long bed ? 
What engine transmission combo? 
You will need to add more counter weight and increase your ballast load (OK start arguing they are the same D) ) because you need more mass pushing as the pushed mass increases. Every pound you add that far forward is the equivalent of adding 1.5lbs (or more) directly over the axle.

If you haven't already enhanced your front suspension do it before you increase your plow weight, also look at your tires stock 1500 rarely come with the load rate tire you should run carrying a plow, consider 2500 weight rated tires instead of the standard capacity 1500 tire.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Why not just put a set of wings on it? For heavy / deep snows you can take them off to reduce the amount of weight you're pushing and not be so apt to burn up you're trans.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

BUFF;2025139 said:


> Why not just put a set of wings on it? For heavy / deep snows you can take them off to reduce the amount of weight you're pushing and not be so apt to burn up you're trans.


Why not is because that would be too obvious.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I hate the obvious........it's just soooooo obvious.....:realmad:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF;2025139 said:


> Why not just put a set of wings on it? For heavy / deep snows you can take them off to reduce the amount of weight you're pushing and not be so apt to burn up you're trans.


He has trip edge plow, the tranny is safe. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;2025287 said:


> He has trip edge plow, the tranny is safe. Thumbs Up


Dang....completely spaced that oot.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply's guys, 

Basher; Its a single cab long box 5.3 V8, front axel weight rating is 3950. Trans? Thats a good question and I should have seen it coming but its been a long day and Im not going back out to the truck! It has the tow haul button and the shift button. This is embarrassing. 

As for the plow extensions, I have looked into it for the past couple weeks, and from what I can tell, some times the most obvious answer isn't the best answer. Fisher dosent make them for regular HD plows. Near as I can tell that leaves me with either the Buyers extenders, (350.00) witch are quick to install, and I like that I could just have one on at a time, but it doesn't look like it will adapt to the trip edge, just a rubber edge, not much good on gravel roads (NO DEAL) and drilling the blade just seems like an open invitation for rust. 

I also checked in with two local fab shops to see about custom jobs. Much better quality, trip edge and about the same price (350.00). Still drilling the blade, now welding the blade, and adding weight. 

Option 3: What am I trying to do here? Keep snow out from under the tires when the blade is angled to I dont lose traction. Why not just buy an 8ft blade? Local dealer in Bangor sells them 1,250 and will give me trade in on my 2 year old 7.5ft. Less weight than fab, fewer tinny parts to break than buyers, and lets just say they screw me and only give me half price for my 2 year old blade. That means for 625.00,(pay back of 1 storm) I solve my problems and instead of buying add ons that will hurt my rig, I get a new blade with a new warranty, thicker steel, 1 more spring, more ribs and fewer links in the chain to break in the middle of a Maine blizzard (AND ITS SHINY!!!). all for a few hundred more.

Thats why I want to know if the extra 87 pounds will wreck my truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Yankee sounds like you've given this some good thought and done cost analysis. Good luck and have a good winter.:waving:


----------



## Yankee (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks Buff, Fire for effect, adjust fire. Good Luck to you too.


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

Physically I think the truck will be okay. I think that truck still has a power steering pump, so you shouldn't have to worry about burning out an electric steering rack.
Legally you will be over the FMVSS axle rating. I don't think you would ever see any trouble from that, but you should know it before hand.

Your transmission is the 6L80.

You will not be the first person that has placed a larger than recommended plow on their truck. Not the first on a 1500, either.
the rest of the advice given is sound.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks GetMore


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Yankee;2025405 said:


> Thanks Buff, Fire for effect, adjust fire. Good Luck to you too.


Always Adjust Fire first!


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I ran blizzard 8611lp's on chevy 3500's for about 10 years on two trucks. Both trucks developed cracks in the top of the frames right at the front suspension attachment points. My mechanic is convinced it was because the plows were too heavy for the truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

sven1277;2033921 said:


> I ran blizzard 8611lp's on chevy 3500's for about 10 years on two trucks. Both trucks developed cracks in the top of the frames right at the front suspension attachment points. My mechanic is convinced it was because the plows were too heavy for the truck.


They make gussets to weld into those spots. It's not uncommon for that to happen. For a while, GM put gussets in from the factory.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I ran buyer's wings on my old 7.5 for years. Never had a problem with the plow trip edge or plowing gravel to be honest. I actually really liked the rubber edges for residential work because they didn't tear up people's yards if I got a little wide on their driveways


----------



## Yankee (Sep 9, 2015)

Thats interesting, did you like the way they attached?


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Banksy;2033941 said:


> They make gussets to weld into those spots. It's not uncommon for that to happen. For a while, GM put gussets in from the factory.


 I never knew that. Thanks for the info


----------



## Yankee (Sep 9, 2015)

sven1277;2033921 said:


> I ran blizzard 8611lp's on chevy 3500's for about 10 years on two trucks. Both trucks developed cracks in the top of the frames right at the front suspension attachment points. My mechanic is convinced it was because the plows were too heavy for the truck.


Jeez thats food for thought. At 1400+lbs that plow was twice the weight of the 8ft HD2, but you also had three times the truck. The HD2 8ft will weigh about 100lbs more than the 7.5 HD I have now.


----------

